# Pregnant rabbit NOT building a nest??HELP!!



## AnimalLoverStefi

Hi, I was wondering why my pregnant bunny, who is due in about a week, still isn't attempting to build her nest. I give her hay but she only eats it, she doesn't put it to a certain corner in her cage or anything. I made a nest box that im going to add to her cage this weekend, and i was told to fill it loosely with hay or straw, and she would put her own fur in it and make it her nest. But is there anything else i can do to add comfort for the babies? and is this normal behavior for a soon to be mom? Any advice at all would be greatly appreciated!!! So please help! 
Thanks, Stephanie


----------



## missyscove

I've never bred myself, but I think a week ahead of time would be a bit early for her to build her nest. I know some rabbits will build their nest just a few hours before the kits are born.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

You will get more responses in the Rabbitry & Showroom section, so I am moving your thread for you.  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Also, does won't generally build their nests until a few days before they're due. Some does won't even build until right before they're about to give birth. 

This is normal behaviour for her to just be eating the hay. I would be checking the box constantly to make sure she isn't using it as a toilet, as well. And nope, there's not really anything you can do to add "comfort"for the babies.  Momma will do everything. 

Emily


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

Thanks for the advice! Its just that I was heartbroken when her previous litter of unexpected kits died because she didn't build a nest and gave birth to them on the wire, so i definitely dont want a repeat of that. 

Do you know what I should fill the nest box with? Because it doesn't seem like hay alone will insulate the kits very well.
-Stephanie


----------



## TinysMom

When mama is done - the nest will also have a lot of her fur in it to keep them warm - plus with it getting warmer - they won't need as much as they would in winter.

I tend to put in wood chips in the bottom (like I use in my litter pans - to soak up urine) and then I put in a lot of hay. 

Of course - I like to do things a bit differently and I cut up strips of felt type cloth (that doesn't have strings that come loose) - and I let the mama use that in her nest if she wants. Some do like it - some don't - but it gives them a "toy" to play with while making their nest.

I've seen some does grab the cloth out of the next door cage (if it was sticking out a bit) and steal it - just to play with it.

But the cloth isn't necessary. I just like to toss it in for the does to have some "fun".


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

What kind of wood chips should I use?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

You can use Pine, or Aspen, but make sure that Pine is kiln-dried.  

You could also use Yesterday's News. 

Emily


----------



## mistyjr

My lion head doe started building her nest couple hrs before she had the babies. The only thing i use is straw and sometimes hay,


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

Okay, I just went to Petsmart and i got some small animal bedding. it looks like worn out , small pieces of cardboard/ paper. Its all natural and non-toxic. I also bought some dried thin grass with cotton for bedding. 

So I already build a nest box and i filled the bottom with the bedding (about a 1 1/2' ) then i filled it loosely with hay or straw (i cant tell the difference ) and i sorta punched a tunnel and lined it with the dried grass and cotton. So far my bun Snoozy is just sniffing it.

Also, lately i noticed that she is becoming a bit more territorial and moves to the bake of her cage when i try to pet her. She has never done this before, so could this be a side effect of pregnancy?
-Stephanie


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90

Some of mine build their nest 2 weeks before and others will wait to build their nest until up to an hour before!


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

This is the nest box that I built for her, I added it in today and shes mostly just sniffing it and eating the hay. 

This is the nest box i built for her.





This is the cage the me and my family hand made 





And this is an open shot, on the left is her wired bottom litter main area, and on the right is her bedding area with the newly added nest box.





So tell me what you guys think! Is this an alright setup for the nest box?:halo


----------

